# Honda magna 700 cc 1986



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Very carefully,..... After ya remove All the stuff that's in yer way....


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

5 second search on Google 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh-UOplGXzU


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Now come on Bob we do not get many motorcycle questions around here, did you have to answer it that fast.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

paintdrying said:


> Now come on Bob we do not get many motorcycle questions around here, did you have to answer it that fast.


Sorry, we can chat bikes anyway if you want.

My first was an '81 Yamaha XS850, Midnight Special. Triple cylinder. I miss that bike.


----------



## snowman21385 (Feb 4, 2013)

It will idle with a full chock but that's it is there a cleaner I can run through to try n help


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

snowman21385 said:


> It will idle with a full chock but that's it is there a cleaner I can run through to try n help


There are a million chemicals out there, and depending on how bad things are they may help, but you'd be a lot better off pulling the carbs, however difficult it is.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

No, a cleaner will not work at this stage, you will have to pull them. My first bike was a 1978 honda cb750. I still look at those bikes as new.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

paintdrying said:


> No, a cleaner will not work at this stage, you will have to pull them. *My first bike was a 1978 honda cb750.* I still look at those bikes as new.


Ayuh,.... Mine was a '72....

Bought it Wrecked, 'n built is back up as a Cafe,...

Lowered front-end, dual disc's,...

I'm guessin' the Op's carbs need Rebuildin'...


----------



## snowman21385 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes carbs need rebuilt I live n south bend IN any one know where to take it


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

snowman21385 said:


> Yes carbs need rebuilt I live n south bend IN any one know where to take it


You're not going to find a shop that wants to take on that job.
There is just no percentage in it.

What you need is an old V4 enthusiast who might trade his time.
Start here: www.sabmag.org

Your next best bet is old gear generalist... 
who needs some info on the V4 carbs in particular.
Start here:http://www.sabmag.org/Sabre-Magna FAQ v2.htm


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any motorcycle shop should so it. You may not want to pay the price to get them cleaned up though. Could exceed the value of that old of a bike pretty quick


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Try just taking the bowls off and take out the pilot jets and clean them. They have a tiny hole that is easily plugged by dried up gas. Usually best to take the carbs off, makes it easier to get the bowls off and clean up inside. Bowls will usually have some dried up gunk in them. Pilot jets normally come out with a small straight tipped screwdriver. You can unplug them with a couple of fine strands of copper wire. By fine, I mean fine. Take a piece of speaker wire and strip the insulation off so you have about 3" of bare stranded wire. Take two strands out of the bunch and twist them together. Once you get the pilot jets out, slowly twist the wire back and forth as you gently push it through the hole in the pilot jet. You can spray some carb cleaner through the hole once you break through with the wire. Not very difficult to do with the carbs off. Just take your time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## snowman21385 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got carbs all most off can't find anything holding them on but they won't move any help


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

You got them out of the boots?


----------



## snowman21385 (Feb 4, 2013)

paintdrying said:


> You got them out of the boots?


I rings free on boots how do I get em out of boots


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

cjm94 said:


> Any motorcycle shop should so it. You may not want to pay the price to get them cleaned up though. Could exceed the value of that old of a bike pretty quick


Motorcycle shops are pretty damned busy year round; most of them can't be bothered to take an old bike at almost any cost for anything but an oil change or tire change or something. When I've had old bikes I've had them turn me away pretty reliably (which just made me learn to do more stuff myself, so it worked out). Sometimes in the winter you'll get lucky because they're not as busy but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## snowman21385 (Feb 4, 2013)

What kind of antifreeze can I use


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

snowman21385 said:


> I rings free on boots how do I get em out of boots


Ayuh,.... With a Hose Pick,.... google it...


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Big pry bar. Be patient and find a solid spot to pry from, then wiggle they will pop. I use silicone spray like my wife uses that damn hand sanitizer. Hose pick works as well, just take your time,


----------

